# Floyd Fans, Do You Miss Those Days Where Nearly Everyone Was Against Him?



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

It seems like things changed right after JUAN clapped the congressman. The media needs to kiss the AZZ of a boxing star, and emmanuel was no longer suitable. You know how these bitches are, they're fans until shit hits the fan.

That period from 2009-2012 was the most fun time to be a Floyd fan. The only bad I can say is he was too inactive around that time, but there'd be countless pugas, bladerunners, dodongs, insertrandomgenericcunt, etc lining up to get smacked down and put back onto their knees around that time.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yeah I hate people coming up to me and saying how much they like Mayweather. It's hipster to think it's cool now


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

The fall of Manny Pacquiao has given rise to the love of Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Abraham said:


> The fall of Manny Pacquiao has given rise to the love of Floyd Mayweather.


Everyone loves a winner.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

I remember them days. I've always said that I respect his skills in the ring. That's how I feel about any fighter. I let their skills speak for themselves.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know :lol:

some the shit was frustrating as hell to read all the time


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

even his new alter ego reeks of phoniness..


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

yes. it was us against the world

and we won the war.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> yes. it was us against the world
> 
> and we won the war.


Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know Mayweather was the one that knocked-out Pacquiao. I could've sworn it was Marquez, and I could've sworn Mayweather was the one that was "scared for his health."


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know Mayweather was the one that knocked-out Pacquiao. I could've sworn it was Marquez, and I could've sworn Mayweather *was the one that was "scared for his health."*


No that was Manny vs Blood testing circa 2010


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know Mayweather was the one that knocked-out Pacquiao. I could've sworn it was Marquez, and I could've sworn Mayweather was the one that was "scared for his health."


Manny avoided the fight, and then got KTFO, while Floyd is earning record breaking high paydays.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> I don't know :lol:
> 
> some the shit was frustrating as hell to read all the time


I'm enjoying my retirement from dealing with that now that I think about it.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> No that was Manny vs Blood testing circa 2010


"If I had a dollar for..."


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wish I was at ESB during the 09-11 timeframe, I feel like I missed some great arguments


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> Manny avoided the fight, and then got KTFO, while Floyd is earning record breaking high paydays.


Manny didn't give that entire interview complaining how fans wanted to see him get injured. Still, Floyd is pushing the boundaries on the fight. It's pretty much obvious now that Floyd never wanted the fight. Now, he's talking about Manny having to join TMT and doing stupid shit before he considers a fight with him.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Mayweather is at that "Post-Foreman" era of his career, where everyone awknowleges his greatness, and everyone secretly is a fan


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a very teenage sentiment. Maybe you kids are growing up?


----------



## DaCrooked (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Manny didn't give that entire interview complaining how fans wanted to see him get injured. Still, Floyd is pushing the boundaries on the fight. It's pretty much obvious now that Floyd never wanted the fight. Now, he's talking about Manny having to join TMT and doing stupid shit before he considers a fight with him.


Manny bitched an moaned about simple blood testing, which he ironically himself is now demanding of rios. Manny foolishly demanded 50/50 from guy who has the ppv, and purse records. He priced himself out and refused to accept reasonable demands. He had super cuts that wouldn't heal in 6months. The kid never wantd the fight.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know Mayweather was the one that knocked-out Pacquiao. I could've sworn it was Marquez, and I could've sworn Mayweather was the one that was "scared for his health."


Floyd sent his son to handle his lightwork..

umad?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> yes. it was us against the world
> 
> and we won the war.


Now you get to do it all over again with Broner. :lol: I'm done, out. It's over, and the rest is just the denouement. It doesnt matter to me if Floyd takes on club fighters, who cares.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Now you get to do it all over again with Broner. :lol: I'm done, out. It's over, and the rest is just the denouement. It doesnt matter to me if Floyd takes on club fighters, who cares.


:lol: nah, i'm definitely not gonna put as much energy into arguing as i did with Floyd. i've gotten too mature for that stuff...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Wish I was at ESB during the 09-11 timeframe, I feel like I missed some great arguments


ANY thread that had Floyd or Manny in the title, would go over 20 pages within an hour or 2 :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol: nah, i'm definitely not gonna put as much energy into arguing as i did with Floyd. i've gotten too mature for that stuff...


He's not on the same level for it to be worth it. :yep

It was a lot of energy though, we have to admit. That shit was unhealthy, literally arguing on a daily basis piling up thousands of posts over it. :rofl We know who was there. It was a lot of fun, but had to be put to a stop eventually.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Wish I was at ESB during the 09-11 timeframe, I feel like I missed some great arguments


You missed nothing. If you want you can read some old threads.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> ANY thread that had Floyd or Manny in the title, would go over 20 pages within an hour or 2 :lol:


thats great haha, I got there around early '12, and I remember some trolls pretending to be on the opposite faction just to make that side look stupid:yep

and I'll admit, I did it too, if anyone remembers "The Pinoy" and that thread titled "Pac Beats Prime Sugar Ray Mosley" or something like that :lol:


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's not on the same level for it to be worth it. :yep
> 
> It was a lot of energy though, we have to admit. That shit was unhealthy, literally arguing on a daily basis piling up thousands of posts over it. :rofl We know who was there. It was a lot of fun, but had to be put to a stop eventually.


agree with everything in this post..


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Boggle said:


> You missed nothing. If you want you can read some old threads.


Haha that would be great, I may do that tomorrow


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> Manny bitched an moaned about simple blood testing, which he ironically himself is now demanding of rios. Manny foolishly demanded 50/50 from guy who has the ppv, and purse records. He priced himself out and refused to accept reasonable demands. He had super cuts that wouldn't heal in 6months. The kid never wantd the fight.


50-50 sounded more than fair. Manny was one of the biggest international stars at that point. It was just Floyd being scared for his health.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Floyd sent his son to handle his lightwork..
> 
> umad?


LMFAO, why would I be mad? It was Marquez who knocked out Manny, not Mayweather. Mayweather was the one scared for his health while Marquez was the one that stepped up.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

ESB had some great times during 2011-2012


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> LMFAO, why would I be mad? It was Marquez who knocked out Manny, not Mayweather. Mayweather was the one scared for his health while Marquez was the one that stepped up.


Keep telling yourself that if it helps you sleep at night. While Floyd kept fighting winners, undefeated and in prime opponents Manny is kept fighting the same guy and coming off losses.

BTW what is your pactard code name anyways?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Thank god the Pactards got killed off :lol: :rofl reading stuff from Puga, gander, lance uppercunt was mindnumbing


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> "If I had a dollar for..."


If I had a dollar for every Mayweather fan today I'd be a millionaire.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Boggle said:


> This is a very teenage sentiment. Maybe you kids are growing up?


I'm glad there are a few who don't partake in the childish "sides and cliques" that seem to run this board at times. There's no way to make sense versus the mob mentality of the mentally challenged.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

flomos had to wake up to manny nightmares up until pac got knocked out.

these guys cant stop talking about Pac.
a knockout absolves floyd from any obligation to fight pac.

add in tests up to the day, larger paycut, home venue etc.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> flomos had to wake up to manny nightmares up until pac got knocked out.
> 
> these guys cant stop talking about Pac.
> a knockout absolves floyd from any obligation to fight pac.
> ...


:doby


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :doby


Isn't this your dream threesome w/ Justin Beiber and FMjr TT?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Isn't this your dream threesome w/ Justin Beiber and FMjr TT?


Not even close.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Not even close.


That's surprising, considering how you post like you want to fuck both of them. Swooning over and acting like Beiber is a tough guy bad ass... you've outted yourself as the biggest pussy on the board. :cheers


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> That's surprising, considering how you post like you want to fuck both of them. Swooning over and acting like Beiber is a tough guy bad ass... you've outted yourself as the biggest pussy on the board. :cheers


Keep fantasizing :lol:


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yes somehow Biebs training with international combat sportsmen makes me a pussy :lol: atsch
> 
> Be gone peasant.


Don't be so worried about what I say TT. Hey, you love Justin Beiber, just be proud of that fact. Pussy. :cheers

EDIT: Nice edit job. :lol: Isn't that the kind of crap you say to others? Pussy?

Second Edit: Aww...you call him Beibs. So cute!!!!


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

no TT, Im not the one who posts mega scroll down pics of floyd pictures at the BET awards..


there is something seriously **** about that


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> no TT, Im not the one who posts mega scroll down pics of floyd pictures at the BET awards..
> 
> there is something seriously **** about that


He was hoping to find some of both FMjr and Justin "Beibs" Beiber to 'get busy' with.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Mal said:


> I'm glad there are a few who don't partake in the childish "sides and cliques" that seem to run this board at times. There's no way to make sense versus the mob mentality of the mentally challenged.


I have my own clique. I am @Boggle, @Boxed Ears, @charles bronson, @Laughing Bruno, @Michael Winslow, etc.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> no TT, Im not the one who posts mega scroll down pics of floyd pictures at the BET awards..
> 
> there is something seriously **** about that


I didn't post any pics of Mayweather in that thread :conf


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Don't be so worried about what I say TT. Hey, you love Justin Beiber, just be proud of that fact. Pussy. :cheers
> 
> EDIT: Nice edit job. :lol: Isn't that the kind of crap you say to others? Pussy?
> 
> Second Edit: Aww...you call him Beibs. So cute!!!!


You're officially gotten to :lol: :rofl

See me in your dreams :hi:


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You're officially gotten to :lol: :rofl
> 
> See me in your dreams :hi:


Sorry attention whore, not my style. But please enjoy your own wet dreams of Beibs and Money DPing you. Pussy. :smile


----------



## Kid Cuba (May 14, 2013)

The whole Flomo vs Pactard thing died out once Manny lost really. The Flomos no longer saw him as a threat as Floyd now definitely had no reason to fight him so they didn't have to mob up and shit all over him, and the Pactards just kind of fizzled out once they realized that they couldn't latch on to Manny's nuts anymore.

As said before, '09-'12 was the time frame in which this war was at it's prime. In fact, I remember it got so bad that there ended up being a shit load of threads demanding that Pacquiao vs Mayweather be given its own subforum so that the mass of threads wouldn't keep clogging the Gen Boxing section. :lol: The Flomos are still around, though the bulk of them have apparently stayed at the 'other' site and have settled down for the most part, and there are still Pactard stragglers here and there, but it's nothing like how it used to be.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Sorry attention whore, not my style. But please enjoy your own wet dreams of Beibs and Money DPing you. Pussy. :smile


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know Mayweather was the one that knocked-out Pacquiao. I could've sworn it was Marquez, and I could've sworn Mayweather was the one that was "scared for his health."


you blindly support any mexi. how did it to feel to see the final Mexi hope against Mayweather, Gasnelo(e), get schooled?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> you blindly support any mexi. how did it to feel to see the final Mexi hope against Mayweather, Gasnelo(e), get schooled?


What the fuck are you even talking about? All I said about that fight was that if it's close, it's going to Canelo. As I said, I wasn't having this bullshit fight because of the Drainweather draining fighters.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> What the fuck are you even talking about? *All I said about that fight was that if it's close, it's going to Canelo.* As I said, I wasn't having this bullshit fight because of the Drainweather draining fighters.


how did it feel to watch him fail even with corrupt judging aiding him?


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Im glad to see Floyd get the love and respect he deserves. Toughest part is finding a good bet these days. Even his haters recognize his greatness and wont bet against em anymorel


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> how did it feel to watch him fail even with corrupt judging aiding him?


LMFAO you're reaching now. My comment hurt your pussy? Put a tampon to stop the bleeding, foo.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> LMFAO you're reaching now. My comment hurt your pussy? Put a tampon to stop the bleeding, foo.


ah yes refusal to answer the question out of fear. comes back with the best comeback his caveman faculties can muster. don't worry we'll get you rockin a rican flag and getting my food soon again


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> ah yes refusal to answer the question out of fear. comes back with the best comeback his caveman faculties can muster. don't worry we'll get you rockin a rican flag and getting my food soon again


Yeah, okay. Dude, you're not making any sense. I think it's time you just stop typing. Go back to misspelling fighter's names, trying to get attention you boring cunt :yep. I can tell my comment about Floyd hit a weak spot in your vagina.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, okay. Dude, you're not making any sense. I think it's time you just stop typing. Go back to misspelling fighter's names, trying to get attention you boring cunt :yep. I can tell my comment about Floyd hit a weak spot in your vagina.


shame on you for being too stupid to comprehend. It's time for you to stop trying. Kill yourself for the sake of the species


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> shame on you for being too stupid to comprehend. It's time for you to stop trying. Kill yourself for the sake of the species


All you did was straight put words in my mouth/words in my comments, if you prefer. As I said, just go back to stupidly misspelling fighter's names like a retard. You obviously have no idea what the hell to say to me so you just make shit up. Pretty funny how my comment got sand in your vagina, though. Get your face out of Drainweather's jock-straps and smell the fresh air.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Wish I was at ESB during the 09-11 timeframe, I feel like I missed some great arguments


No...No...Fuck no man.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :cry


:smug


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Thank god the Pactards got killed off :lol: :rofl reading stuff from Puga, gander, lance uppercunt was mindnumbing


Lance was a Floyd hater. He was hyping fucking Vivian Harris to beat Floyd lol.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know Mayweather was the one that knocked-out Pacquiao. I could've sworn it was Marquez, and I could've sworn Mayweather was the one that was "scared for his health."


But Floyd was the one that dominated, shut out, and beat the piss out of JMM.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Boggle said:


> You missed nothing. If you want you can read some old threads.


:lol: Oh, he was there, Brother Boggle. He was there alright.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> But Floyd was the one that dominated, shut out, and beat the piss out of JMM.


It doesn't mean he beat Pacquiao.

Nothing pisses me off more than when Floyd fans try to claim that victory for their on. *No wins by proxy.*


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It doesn't mean he beat Pacquiao.
> 
> Nothing pisses me off more than when Floyd fans try to claim that victory for their on. *No wins by proxy.*


Is it as annoying as Pac fans saying that Pac would beat Floyd bc he ko hatton in 2 and Oscar?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Is it as annoying as Pac fans saying that Pac would beat Floyd bc he ko hatton in 2 and Oscar?


No because they're gone. And I don't remember them saying that shit in the first place.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Sorry attention whore, not my style. But please enjoy your own wet dreams of Beibs and Money DPing you. Pussy. :smile


LMFAO :rofl Holy shit, that made me almost spit out my drink. LMFAO Money and Beibs DPing you. Holy shit!


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

As far as I remember, Floyd was out of the picture due to his initial retirement and Pacquiao started gaining superstar status starting from his wins over Morales. 

And after the Dela Hoya and Hatton demolition, that's the time Floyd was mentioned as an opponent for Pac. In turn, Floyd just dismissed Pac's win in comparison to his. Which started to turn a lot of fans aginst him. And here we are. 

If anything, the hate Floyd gets, is of his own doing.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No because they're gone. And I don't remember them saying that shit in the first place.


A lot of them are undercover pactards now.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> As far as I remember, Floyd was out of the picture due to his initial retirement and Pacquiao started gaining superstar status starting from his wins over Morales.
> 
> And after the Dela Hoya and Hatton demolition, that's the time Floyd was mentioned as an opponent for Pac. In turn, Floyd just dismissed Pac's win in comparison to his. Which started to turn a lot of fans aginst him. And here we are.
> 
> If anything, the hate Floyd gets, is of his own doing.


Heck no. Maybe that's what you told casuals on why YOU HATE FLOYD. Every since i've been on boxing forums it has been non-stop Floyd bashing, until now. It was he was afraid of Oscar, Hatton, Margo, Cotto, Shane, Pac, Canelo and etc. Basically whoever he is not fighting he is "scared". And then is oh he fought them when they are old, or he is a runner, fought out of prime guys, fought in prime but bums, to etc etc. You know the ritual of pre to post fight Floyd hate.

It got so ridiculous that it was day after day on ESB out of 20 threads 11 would be Floyd hating. It got old really quick for me.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Heck no. Maybe that's what you told casuals on why YOU HATE FLOYD. Every since i've been on boxing forums it has been non-stop Floyd bashing, until now. It was he was afraid of Oscar, Hatton, Margo, Cotto, Shane, Pac, Canelo and etc. Basically whoever he is not fighting he is "scared". *And then is oh he fought them when they are old, or he is a runner, fought out of prime guys, fought in prime but bums, to etc etc*. You know the ritual of pre to post fight Floyd hate.
> 
> It got so ridiculous that it was day after day on ESB out of 20 threads 11 would be Floyd hating. It got old really quick for me.


I think that works on both sides of the equation.

It's easy to put all the blame on the "pactards" but it was never so bad from the beggining. In fact a Floyd-Pac discussion sounds retarded back then. All the commotion was Pac fans against Mexican fans who backed Marquez, Morales and Barrera.

And don't be so defensive. When have you joined the forum anyway?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I liked his technique and composure under fire but his behavior and his flomo cretins made it much harder to like him as a person.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Face it Pactards, Floyd won


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> But Floyd was the one that dominated, shut out, and beat the piss out of JMM.


fighting pac's leftovers..


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Face it Pactards, Floyd won


christ almighty man..get taller shower curtains


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> christ almighty man..get taller shower curtains


Lmao its my aunts house. Those were installed in like the 50's

Floyd won


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao its my aunts house. Those were installed in like the 50's


be a good nephew and buy her a taller shower curtain.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

He seems far more calmer since leaving HBO. They were always trying to push the Pacquiao fight, (can't blame them) down his throat, after Pac got stopped by JMM it kinda kicked HBO in the ass for shunning JMM from the spotlight and pushing the mega-fight they was never going to happen. Now after the Alvarez performance, alot of casuals are seeing that this dude is real special. A near shutout against a game 154 pounder. I remember a thread made on ESB right after the Mayweather-Alvarez bout, bert bienstock was talking about fighters in the 40's having a bout every month :lol:, funny stuff. 

There's a lot of greatness in Floyd. :conf


----------



## Kid Cuba (May 14, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> I think that works on both sides of the equation.
> 
> It's easy to put all the blame on the "pactards" but it was never so bad from the beggining. In fact a Floyd-Pac discussion sounds retarded back then. All the commotion was Pac fans against Mexican fans who backed Marquez, Morales and Barrera.
> 
> And don't be so defensive. When have you joined the forum anyway?


I didn't join ESB until '09 but I lurked for sometime before that. It wasn't until Pac moved up and beat Hatton and was being mentioned as a legitimate opponent for Floyd coming out of retirement that I noticed Flomos getting up in arms towards him. It didn't help that all Flomos and Pactards really did was just parrot what their side was saying. I'll never forget when Flomos latched on to Pac actually being on whatever the fuck A-side meth is when Roger first said it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cuba said:


> I didn't join ESB until '09 but I lurked for sometime before that. It wasn't until Pac moved up and beat Hatton and was being mentioned as a legitimate opponent for Floyd coming out of retirement that I noticed Flomos getting up in arms towards him. It didn't help that all Flomos and Pactards really did was just parrot what their side was saying. I'll never forget when Flomos latched on to Pac actually being on whatever the fuck A-side meth is when Roger first said it.


Doesnt matter, Floyd won


----------



## Kid Cuba (May 14, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Doesnt matter, Floyd won


Sure, why not.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Doesnt matter, Floyd won


nobody win that war..

fans lost.

hindsight being 20/20..had I knew that these fighters would never have fought in their primes, I would and should have dropped being a boxing fan long time ago.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Even as a 'flomo' those days were tedious most of the time and the existence of Pactards was awful, the majority knew fuck all about boxing apart from Pacquiao.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> No because they're gone. And I don't remember them saying that shit in the first place.


They did say that shit and I claim the Marqeuz victory of Manny bc I picked Manny to beat his ass every time. Has nothing to do with Floyd for me.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Manny was marketed as the guy that Floyd (the subconsciously universally accepted best fighter) was afraid to fight.

The myth lasted a while, but oil always rises above water.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Flomos and Pactards ruined the boxing forums for 3-4 straight years. Both you groups of assholes can suck a dick. And might I say the Flomos had the biggest amount of hatred for Pac then I have ever seen for any fighter...Even when the Pactards left you morons were still on here making threads about Pactards who didn't exist...

Hell even one of the ESB Flomos came on a week ago making a thread about how it was Pac's fault for the drug testing issue as if the year was still 2010.


----------



## oibighead (May 23, 2013)

Kid Cuba said:


> I didn't join ESB until '09 but I lurked for sometime before that. It wasn't until Pac moved up and beat Hatton and was being mentioned as a legitimate opponent for Floyd coming out of retirement that I noticed Flomos getting up in arms towards him. It didn't help that all Flomos and Pactards really did was just parrot what their side was saying. I'll never forget when Flomos latched on to Pac actually being on whatever the fuck A-side meth is when Roger first said it.


Pac had the biggest internet fanbase in the world.

A whole country spent years in the internet cafes waging wars with "flomos"

That opinion filtered through to the outside world, as normal fans read the pactards comments on almost every news, youtube, forum possible.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Face it Pactards, Floyd won


:deal :hammer :deal

I had Pactards telling me that Mayweather should face Marquez after KTFO6 like they didn't know Mayweatherr already shut him out atsch


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know Mayweather was the one that knocked-out Pacquiao. I could've sworn it was Marquez, and I could've sworn Mayweather was the one that was "scared for his health."


How's that outdoor stadium coming along? :staredog


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> nobody win that war..
> 
> fans lost.
> 
> hindsight being 20/20..had I knew that these fighters would never have fought in their primes, I would and should have dropped being a boxing fan long time ago.


youre a pac fan, not a boxing fan. pacfuck


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> He seems far more calmer since leaving HBO. They were always trying to push the Pacquiao fight, (can't blame them) down his throat, after Pac got stopped by JMM it kinda kicked HBO in the ass for shunning JMM from the spotlight and pushing the mega-fight they was never going to happen. Now after the Alvarez performance, alot of casuals are seeing that this dude is real special. A near shutout against a game 154 pounder. I remember a thread made on ESB right after the Mayweather-Alvarez bout, bert bienstock was talking about fighters in the 40's having a bout every month :lol:, funny stuff.
> 
> There's a lot of greatness in Floyd. :conf


I think there are a few factors contributing to Floyd's universal acceptance nowadays. One, against the might Alvarez, Floyd was clearly the "clean" fighter. The big, bad Cinnamon was fighting dirty and Floyd was trying to make friends, except being denied every attempt. Everyone loves to see a cheapshot get beat the fuck up, and that's what Floyd did.

Two, Floyd's getting older and people are starting to realize he's got 2-3 fights left. I don't even think he'll do 4 tbh. He's a special talent


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It seems like things changed right after JUAN clapped the congressman. The media needs to kiss the AZZ of a boxing star, and emmanuel was no longer suitable. You know how these bitches are, they're fans until shit hits the fan.
> 
> That period from 2009-2012 was the most fun time to be a Floyd fan. The only bad I can say is he was too inactive around that time, but there'd be countless pugas, bladerunners, dodongs, insertrandomgenericcunt, etc lining up to get smacked down and put back onto their knees around that time.


LOL @ Clapped the congressman :rofl:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah I hate people coming up to me and saying how much they like Mayweather.


don't see whats so bad about that.. I don't understand your point? What's wrong with appreciating his skill?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> don't see whats so bad about that.. I don't understand your point? What's wrong with appreciating his skill?


Because only boxing hipsters do it nowadays. 6 years ago anyone who appeciated him was a "black power flomo"


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Because only boxing hipsters do it nowadays. 6 years ago anyone who appreciated him was a "black power flomo"


But I still really don't think people in general want to be known as a huge Floyd fan nowadays either. I don't think its fair to say everyone who appreciated him years ago was a dick rider. I've always appreciated his abilities, the flomos just had a louder voice so to speak


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> It doesn't mean he beat Pacquiao.
> 
> Nothing pisses me off more than when Floyd fans try to claim that victory for their on. *No wins by proxy.*


Didn't say one thing about Pacquiao, was just pointing out that Floyd beat the fuck out of JMM, no more no less.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Didn't say one thing about Pacquiao, was just pointing out that Floyd beat the fuck out of JMM, no more no less.


When you reference "We won the war" you're no doubt talking about the Pac-Floyd conflict. And when another poster emphasizes the fact Floyd never fought or beat Pac, your response is the JMM fight.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> When you reference "We won the war" you're no doubt talking about the Pac-Floyd conflict. And when another poster emphasizes the fact Floyd never fought or beat Pac, your response is the JMM fight.


I never said anything about "We won the war" either...I simply stated that Floyd beat the fuck out of JMM.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I never said anything about "We won the war" either...I simply stated that Floyd beat the fuck out of JMM.


My bad, that was another poster. But Floyd's win over JMM isn't relevant to the fact Floyd didn't fight Pac. That poster was explicitly answering the claim that "we won the war".


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> My bad, that was another poster. But Floyd's win over JMM isn't relevant to the fact Floyd didn't fight Pac. That poster was explicitly answering the claim that "we won the war".


No its not...but neither are any of the idiotic claims that I responded to, which was the point that was being made.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

No, not at all. 

It was annoying as hell, there were fake pac fans everywhere mostly and they would just constantly trash floyd and they were completely illogical and just trolling all the time. Hes an ATG and you got guys constantly trying to say how he is a B level fighter who had a career that was carefully guided by matchmaking..... I am so glad the main boxing forums arent flooded with those threads anymore.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I remember when you and bball were the only Floyd fans in the general, like literally. Back when you had the avatar with amateur Floyd with the flag in his mouth, it's easily forgotten now but the forum was extremely pro Pac


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Post Box said:


> *I remember when you and bball were the only Floyd fans in the general, *like literally. Back when you had the avatar with amateur Floyd with the flag in his mouth, it's easily forgotten now but the forum was extremely pro Pac


hey!!!


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Kinda. But not really. It's like finally being able to get rid of your ex gf's annoying bf. You had fun beating the shit out of him but overall you're happy the prick isn't seen or making noise around you anymore.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I don't miss the double standards and the hypocritical bullshit that he had to go through all the time. I like where Floyd is at now. I just miss the crazy interviews he used to do though

Plus Floyd is doing good also:

*Floyd Mayweather*
September 25
I'm the happiest I have ever been. My Mom is happy, I'm cool with my Dad and my kids are getting a great education.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> But I still really don't think people in general want to be known as a huge Floyd fan nowadays either. I don't think its fair to say everyone who appreciated him years ago was a dick rider. I've always appreciated his abilities, the flomos just had a louder voice so to speak


Did you see Floyd's arrival @ the MGM where he signed all that autographs on the way in? For like 90% white folks too who were lovin' to just get close to him and what not...

Like Turbo was saying, a few years back...especially some of the Pac hardcores...would instantly want to know what color you were and shit if you posted anything positive about Floyd at all :deal

It was fuckin' ridiculous :bart

Mother fuckers would post pics of themselves, their house, and cars etc just to shut that shit up (because it REALLY was what you were instantly bombed with) just to try and "prove" that they wasn't "Tyrone" waiting on a welfare check....just because you thought Floyd was a good fighter :!:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Did you see Floyd's arrival @ the MGM where he signed all that autographs on the way in? For like 90% white folks too who were lovin' to just get close to him and what not...
> 
> Like Turbo was saying, a few years back...especially some of the Pac hardcores...would instantly want to know what color you were and shit if you posted anything positive about Floyd at all :deal
> 
> ...


I also think the "pactards" have died down a bit since he got decisioned by Bradley and KO'd by Marquez.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Flomos and Pactards ruined the boxing forums for 3-4 straight years. Both you groups of assholes can suck a dick. And might I say the Flomos had the biggest amount of hatred for Pac then I have ever seen for any fighter...Even when the Pactards left you morons were still on here making threads about Pactards who didn't exist...
> 
> Hell even one of the ESB Flomos came on a week ago making a thread about how it was Pac's fault for the drug testing issue as if the year was still 2010.


no man, most flomos didn't even hate Pacquiao. I personally dislike his ass though.

Pactards absolutely hated Mayweather. They used to go on his facebook page everyday and spam his wall with racistass attacks and talk shit to him. It'd be a bunch of them and some would come everyday just to talk shit.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I also think the "*pactards*" have died down a bit since he got decisioned by Bradley and KO'd by Marquez.


Oh hell man :lol: for damned sure...

You know, that's the thing that would make it so frustrating too....I still to this day have never used that word, because I didn't want to call no damned body a tard for being a fan of any fighter....but those mother truckers were just on a level of their own, never seen before..


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> no man, most flomos didn't even hate Pacquiao. I personally dislike his ass though.
> 
> Pactards absolutely hated Mayweather. They used to go on his facebook page everyday and spam his wall with racistass attacks and talk shit to him. It'd be a bunch of them and some would come everyday just to talk shit.


Straight up :deal

And it would get told a gang of times most everyday, they just didn't want to hear that Floyd fans didn't hate Pac...only wanted to see that set of fans brought down a FEW pegs :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Straight up :deal
> 
> And it would get told a gang of times most everyday, they just didn't want to hear that Floyd fans didn't hate Pac...only wanted to see that set of fans brought down a FEW pegs :lol:


:lol: yeah real talk

This was an epic thread about it Question for Mayweather Fans who hate Pacquiao


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Did you see Floyd's arrival @ the MGM where he signed all that autographs on the way in? For like 90% white folks too who were lovin' to just get close to him and what not...
> 
> Like Turbo was saying, a few years back...especially some of the Pac hardcores...would instantly want to know what color you were and shit if you posted anything positive about Floyd at all :deal
> 
> ...


:deal I can't even count the amount of times I was called the N word, despite not being black. Disgraceful fanbase.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Post Box said:


> I remember when you and bball were the only Floyd fans in the general, like literally. Back when you had the avatar with amateur Floyd with the flag in his mouth, it's easily forgotten now but the forum was extremely pro Pac


:yep

Leon and BBall fought the fuck out the Pac-side :lol:

It was awesome, BBall ALWAYS backed up his shit with links and pics (anything he could)

I always like both fighters and I had taken a break from ESB due to moving and work and shit, and I came back in right at the height of them running their case for Pac being scared of needles :!: Needless to say I was like :blood


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

it was so tiresome, im glad its done, i felt compelled to reiterate the same shit over and over, it was repetitive and pactards were the worst, i def do not miss them clogging up the forums with the threads daily


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Post Box said:


> I remember when you and bball were the only Floyd fans in the general, like literally. Back when you had the avatar with amateur Floyd with the flag in his mouth, it's easily forgotten now but the forum was extremely pro Pac





pipe wrenched said:


> :yep
> 
> Leon and BBall fought the fuck out the Pac-side :lol:
> 
> ...


There was one noteworthy thread directed entirely at me by some britfag pacfag. Me and bball nailed more britfags and/or pacfags in that single thread than we did our entire duration at esb.

It was:









all up in that bitch


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Just to clarify it wasn't ONLY pacturds.

Floyd also produced another subset of haters. Little special flowers like lukeo, kelz1981, lance, etc who thought they were unique since they were haters that weren't pacturds


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

oh my, I could not stand LanceUppercut, that guy was the reincarnation of the grinch, guy hated everyone and everything


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :deal I can't even count the amount of times I was called the N word, despite not being black. Disgraceful fanbase.


This reminds me of Puga. :rofl
@~Cellzki~


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> This reminds me of Puga. :rofl
> 
> @~Cellzki~


:lol: i'll never forget that.

Pactards atsch


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> This reminds me of Puga. :rofl
> 
> @~Cellzki~


post a photo of yourself to prove you're white rofl


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

damn, thinking back, i used to abuse the hell outta pactards.. :lol:

good times...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol: i'll never forget that.
> 
> Pactards atsch





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> post a photo of yourself to prove you're white rofl


:lol:

His favorite:



puga_ni_nana said:


> claiming to be white. do you have a proof?


To that other dude Cormega:



puga_ni_nana said:


> yeah you're in a forum who has a black rapper's name, has a hopkin's avatar before and is always butthurt when someone says bad about floyd. if you really are what you claim you are, proof or STFU!





Cormega said:


> Yeah, I couldn't possibly be white with a Hopkins avatar. I guess I'm Mexican now that I have a JMM avatar. Next I'll have a Duk Koo Kim avatar and I'll turn Korean. :rofl
> 
> Once again, do you feel like you're somehow better than blacks, pugi? Is that why this idea that I could be black is so important to you? Yes or no?





puga_ni_nana said:


> yeah a white dude with a hopkins avatar, a very big flomo and a black rapper as his handle name. proof or STFU!





Cormega said:


> I think it's clear that you feel like you're better than blacks and inferior to whites and that's why you can't accept me being white because that means I win again. You've grown quite the inferiority complex from all these verbal beatings I've been serving you up with, pugi. :yep :deal


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Wish I was at ESB during the 09-11 timeframe, I feel like I missed some great arguments


No. The General was a dump populated solely by fanboys on the level of Dealt With regarding Lomachenko. The shit said on there was beyond ridiculous.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> This reminds me of Puga. :rofl
> 
> @~Cellzki~





~Cellzki~ said:


> :lol: i'll never forget that.
> 
> Pactards atsch





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> post a photo of yourself to prove you're white rofl


:rofl


----------



## lurker (May 27, 2013)

Both sides are disrespectful little shits who fought internet wars.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Those days were mildly amusing but got old really quick. In fact it's largely the reason I left ESB for CHB. The back and forth between Flomos and Pactards became asinine and what followed was a flood of melodramatic and nauseating troll threads and circle jerks that spread like wildfire and infected the forum as a whole, dumbing down the posts of people who weren't even Flomos or Pactards and lowering the average quality of the site, like some raging message board STD.

Separately, I don't think Pac's loss to JMM had much at all to do with Mayweather's stock rising even higher than it was. It's largely attributable to the fact that he's fought twice in 1 year for the first time since 2007 and took on what was perceived to be his biggest challenge for quite some time. That'd do it, not someone else losing to someone else.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Nah I don't miss it really, it was good to seeing a lot of the tards get smacked down with links and proper references to back up the points but literally a month or even a week later the same subject would be rehashed again just as much as the whole "Floyd ducked Marg" thread had been done too death.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

ESB was extremely fun during the Pacquiao-Mayweather era. Every single discussion was centered around the possibility of this fight. I'm still disappointed that we never got to see the fight. The arguments afterwards and the bragging rights would've been incredible. In addition, something that was extremely interesting was that the "flomo"/"pactard" split was not only evident in the discussion of the Pacquiao-Floyd fight, but in all the others as well. You would see all the Floyd fans back a fighter and the pactards would always be opposed to it, and vice versa. I don't think it was done intentionally though. I believe it had to to with fighting styles and nationalism. Black posters always backed the "slick & black" fighter, while Pacquiao fans backed "warriors" and obviously, Filipinos. 

It was an extremely interesting period, when one could easily see the divides between boxing fans.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It seems like things changed right after JUAN clapped the congressman. The media needs to kiss the AZZ of a boxing star, and emmanuel was no longer suitable. You know how these bitches are, they're fans until shit hits the fan.
> 
> That period from 2009-2012 was the most fun time to be a Floyd fan. The only bad I can say is he was too inactive around that time, but there'd be countless pugas, bladerunners, dodongs, insertrandomgenericcunt, etc lining up to get smacked down and put back onto their knees around that time.


I agree I miss those days got into some epic poster wars back in the day on ESB. Now it's just too easy and most have come to realize he's the best fighter of this era and will likely retire undefeated. I miss the good old days 2005 to 2011.:yep


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> When you reference "We won the war" you're no doubt talking about the Pac-Floyd conflict. And when another poster emphasizes the fact Floyd never fought or beat Pac, your response is the JMM fight.


PBF-Pac is like the cold war between The USA and the USSR. No punch was thrown or bomb dropped but PBF like the USA is still on top and came out the winner. Meanwhile Pac like the USSR has folded and is seen as the loser.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> PBF-Pac is like the cold war between The USA and the USSR. No punch was thrown or bomb dropped but PBF like the USA is still on top and came out the winner. Meanwhile Pac like the USSR has folded and is seen as the loser.


Well that's silly. When Floyd says in an interview "he got knocked out by Marquez and I dominated Marquez", it sounds so cheap, spits in the face of the accomplishments of past greats.

Just imagine that shit littered throughout history

"Well you saw what I did to Joe Frazier! Ali can stay in his own lane, I'll stay in mine."-George Foreman

"Pascal beat Dawson and I beat Pascal so you know what's gonna happen if I fight Dawson!"-Hopkins

"Mosley ain't shit, y'all saw what I did to Forrest!"-Mayorga

"Mosley should just hand his belt over after Cotto beat him and I smashed Cotto."-Margarito

Boxing just doesn't work like that. Mayweather is clearly in a better place in boxing in terms of relevance and profit and ranking, so if that's what you mean, then fine. But don't steal JMM's win. Floyd doesn't get to keep that scalp. That's my only point. Names not on a resume don't count.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Well that's silly. When Floyd says in an interview "he got knocked out by Marquez and I dominated Marquez", it sounds so cheap, spits in the face of the accomplishments of past greats.
> 
> Just imagine that shit littered throughout history
> 
> ...


I agree JMM deserves 100% for his KO win over Pac it wasn't PBF who knocked him out it was JMM. I'm just saying after all the smoke has cleared PBF has come out looking better.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

It gets more difficult by the day for people to dislike Floyd. 

There just isn't any reason to go against him now, he spent a good part of his career building his image, being the egotistical bad boy and now he's at the part of his career where he can reap the rewards and show everyone his real personality. He is ALWAYS very respectful to his opponents after the fight, that is something he has always maintained, he gives them advice, he refuses to bad mouth them and he even goes out his way to make sure others don't bad mouth them either (Roger). That should be held in a much higher regard by fans of the sport, as when it comes down to it, that's the real Floyd Mayweather, not the guy selling the fight on All Access or 24/7.

As for his performances in the ring, what is there not to like? We should consider ourselves lucky to be fans of the sport with him at his peak. There will be plenty of people in 10-20 years time who will wish they could of seen him fight live, or been around when he was around. The guy is the best fighter of our generation, hands down, that should be respected. The whole Pacquiao thing got blown way over the top, a lot of casuals and new fans to the sport flung shit at him without understanding the business side of boxing. I'm glad he has come out better from it, because something like that shouldn't taint his career.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> I agree JMM deserves 100% for his KO win over Pac it wasn't PBF who knocked him out it was JMM. I'm just saying after all the smoke has cleared PBF has come out looking better.


OK we're on the same page :thumbsup


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

TFG said:


> It gets more difficult by the day for people to dislike Floyd.
> 
> There just isn't any reason to go against him now, he spent a good part of his career building his image, being the egotistical bad boy and now he's at the part of his career where he can reap the rewards and show everyone his real personality. He is ALWAYS very respectful to his opponents after the fight, that is something he has always maintained, he gives them advice, he refuses to bad mouth them and he even goes out his way to make sure others don't bad mouth them either (Roger). That should be held in a much higher regard by fans of the sport, as when it comes down to it, that's the real Floyd Mayweather, not the guy selling the fight on All Access or 24/7.
> 
> As for his performances in the ring, what is there not to like? We should consider ourselves lucky to be fans of the sport with him at his peak. There will be plenty of people in 10-20 years time who will wish they could of seen him fight live, or been around when he was around. The guy is the best fighter of our generation, hands down, that should be respected. The whole Pacquiao thing got blown way over the top, a lot of casuals and new fans to the sport flung shit at him without understanding the business side of boxing. I'm glad he has come out better from it, because something like that shouldn't taint his career.


Excellent post!


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

A lot of it was one set of trolls arguing with another set of trolls and both of them too stupid to realise it.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm so old, I've seen people go from loving Mayweather to hating him and back. When the Olympic medalist laid an ass whipping on a guy who was just popped for spousal abuse, there was a lot of adultion. Then, he started opening his mouth and beating up women and there was a lot of hate. Now, he's putting up good fights and the love is coming back.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> It gets more difficult by the day for people to dislike Floyd.
> 
> There just isn't any reason to go against him now, he spent a good part of his career building his image, being the egotistical bad boy and now he's at the part of his career where he can reap the rewards and show everyone his real personality. He is ALWAYS very respectful to his opponents after the fight, that is something he has always maintained, he gives them advice, he refuses to bad mouth them and he even goes out his way to make sure others don't bad mouth them either (Roger). That should be held in a much higher regard by fans of the sport, as when it comes down to it, that's the real Floyd Mayweather, not the guy selling the fight on All Access or 24/7.
> 
> As for his performances in the ring, what is there not to like? We should consider ourselves lucky to be fans of the sport with him at his peak. There will be plenty of people in 10-20 years time who will wish they could of seen him fight live, or been around when he was around. The guy is the best fighter of our generation, hands down, that should be respected. The whole Pacquiao thing got blown way over the top, a lot of casuals and new fans to the sport flung shit at him without understanding the business side of boxing. I'm glad he has come out better from it, because something like that shouldn't taint his career.


Gah damn son! That might be about the best it could be said, period :deal :yep


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah I hate people coming up to me and saying how much they like Mayweather. It's hipster to think it's cool now


People come up to _you_? :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> People come up to _you_? :lol:


All the damned time. and on FB and twitter even.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> I don't know :lol:
> 
> some the shit was frustrating as hell to read all the time


This.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I'm so old, I've seen people go from loving Mayweather to hating him and back. When the Olympic medalist laid an ass whipping on a guy who was just popped for spousal abuse, there was a lot of adultion. Then, he started opening his mouth and beating up women and there was a lot of hate. Now, he's putting up good fights and the love is coming back.


Wow, nice(gullible persective to see reality).

However, about reality, the big audience most of it(white americans) are watching Floyd because they are wanting to see him getting beaten. They are watching him because Floyd's antics irritates them not because 'he is putting up good fights', -what a naive way to see this Floyd's situtiation.

Real Floyd from early days was nice guy and fought even more entertaining than today but he got no viewers because he wasnt that typical brainless slugger taking a part on senseless wars. So that is why he changed his imago.

Tells you alot about 'fight fans' there. The whole show about beating women and talking most arrogant shit is what breeds his whole succes.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh those were the days. I'm pretty sure a few internet cafes went bankrupt after the Marquez fight.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I miss the old floyd that made apologies to Pacquiao for messing with his good name.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

it's only just floyd's attitude that is being hated. in the ring, he is still amazing. flomos aand pactards are alike, they're the ones who ruin these threads.


and flomos are still labelling some posters as pactards when they dont seem to get along with them.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

JMM did us a huge favor by single handily eliminating the vast majority of the Pacturd nation.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Just to clarify it wasn't ONLY pacturds.
> 
> Floyd also produced another subset of haters. Little special flowers like lukeo, kelz1981, lance, etc who thought they were unique since they were haters that weren't pacturds


Yeah lukeo thought he was special because he hated _*all*_ fighters. Good job dude, so why the fuck are you on a boxing website then?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure LanceUppercut was a pactard to the fullest, someone should invite him over here.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Thank god the Pactards got killed off :lol: :rofl reading stuff from Puga, gander, lance uppercunt was mindnumbing


fucking idiots, the lot of em :rofl


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Oh those were the days. *I'm pretty sure a few internet cafes went bankrupt after the Marquez figh*t.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:deal


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It seems like things changed right after JUAN clapped the congressman. The media needs to kiss the AZZ of a boxing star, and emmanuel was no longer suitable. You know how these bitches are, they're fans until shit hits the fan.
> 
> That period from 2009-2012 was the most fun time to be a Floyd fan. The only bad I can say is he was too inactive around that time, but there'd be countless pugas, bladerunners, dodongs, insertrandomgenericcunt, etc lining up to get smacked down and put back onto their knees around that time.


Void never wanted to fight Pacquaio,Martinez,Cotto,GGG,Wlad,Lennox,etc......... Void loves to fight 125 pounders and shot fighters. He fought both Manny and Margarito's leftovers in Cotto.....and said Cotto was undefeated yet Cotto was clearly ktfo 3-4 times at that stage......Pac destroyed Cotto but Void went life and death against Pac's left overs........Void asked for blood testing when Pac said yes, Void asked for more testing... Void fans love a woman beating rapist cheater who asked Pac to take the test yet run when Pac agree... Void is a coward and was never willing to step up like Roy did.. although Roy might have taken steriods at least he fought a Heavyweight.. I wanna see Void vs Razer Ruddock......and Wlad is 5 times better than Ruddock imagine Wlad vs Void lol...........maybe Wlad need to go kill a woman to be appreciated by HBO and Self Hating Max Kellerman.........


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Void never wanted to fight Pacquaio,Martinez,Cotto,GGG,Wlad,Lennox,etc......... Void loves to fight 125 pounders and shot fighters. He fought both Manny and Margarito's leftovers in Cotto.....and said Cotto was undefeated yet Cotto was clearly ktfo 3-4 times at that stage......Pac destroyed Cotto but Void went life and death against Pac's left overs........Void asked for blood testing when Pac said yes, Void asked for more testing... Void fans love a woman beating rapist cheater who asked Pac to take the test yet run when Pac agree... Void is a coward and was never willing to step up like Roy did.. although Roy might have taken steriods at least he fought a Heavyweight.. I wanna see Void vs Razer Ruddock......and Wlad is 5 times better than Ruddock imagine Wlad vs Void lol...........maybe Wlad need to go kill a woman to be appreciated by HBO and Self Hating Max Kellerman.........


Very farmboxer esque of you Felix.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know Mayweather was the one that knocked-out Pacquiao. I could've sworn it was Marquez, and I could've sworn Mayweather was the one that was "scared for his health."


Son step ur ass down son. lmfao. Your idol got his ass pushed IN hard by Marquez who Floyd destroyed and clowned son.

You mad bitch that they exposed you as Bili Boxing? Floyd #1 in Wins and PPV ratings. haters gonna hate when stacks on stacks on stacks give me them racks on racks on racks.

#Watermelon .


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

DaCrooked said:


> Manny bitched an moaned about simple blood testing, which he ironically himself is now demanding of rios. Manny foolishly demanded 50/50 from guy who has the ppv, and purse records. He priced himself out and refused to accept reasonable demands. He had super cuts that wouldn't heal in 6months. The kid never wantd the fight.


Pacquaio was just as big a star as Void and 10 times more exciting. He was the most exciting boxer in sports for years...and only the Klitschko brothers came close. Pacquaio deserved a 50/50 split and styles make fights.. Void knew Pacquaio was going to KO him.. Foreman dominated Frazier who gave Ali hell and ktfo out Ali..... Ali KTFO out Foreman.. Thank God normal people don't use triangle theroies like Void fans.........


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Keep telling yourself that if it helps you sleep at night. While Floyd kept fighting winners, undefeated and in prime opponents Manny is kept fighting the same guy and coming off losses.
> 
> BTW what is your pactard code name anyways?


Void said he was willing to die against Pacquaio,Margarito,Williams,Lara,Martinez,and Prime Cotto...............ironically he never fought any one of them.. instead he was busying ktfoing Josie Harris and his other baby mamas.. it's funny because that's the only kind of chin Void's feather fists can crack......Void's punching power make Chris Byrd's look like Mike Tysons...................


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Brauer said:


> ESB was extremely fun during the Pacquiao-Mayweather era. Every single discussion was centered around the possibility of this fight. I'm still disappointed that we never got to see the fight. The arguments afterwards and the bragging rights would've been incredible. In addition, something that was extremely interesting was that the "flomo"/"pactard" split was not only evident in the discussion of the Pacquiao-Floyd fight, but in all the others as well. You would see all the Floyd fans back a fighter and the pactards would always be opposed to it, and vice versa. I don't think it was done intentionally though. I believe it had to to with fighting styles and nationalism. Black posters always backed the "slick & black" fighter, while Pacquiao fans backed "warriors" and obviously, Filipinos.
> 
> It was an extremely interesting period, when one could easily see the divides between boxing fans.


It wasn't as good as Vitali-Lewis debates though because Vitali-Lewis debates had two sets of hardcore fans who were actually funny at times.
Pac-Floyd fans sound retarded because at that time THEY ONLY WATCHED FLOYD-PAC.. so they knew no other boxers.
(Past or Present)


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Is it as annoying as Pac fans saying that Pac would beat Floyd bc he ko hatton in 2 and Oscar?


Void fought Hatton and went life and death against a drunk Brit.. Pacquaio destroyed Hatton in 2 rounds. Void went life and death against shot Cotto.. Pac dominated that fight. Void went life and death against shot Oscar. Pac made Oscar quit. Void ducked Margarito.Pac blinded Margarito. Void was almost KTFO by shot Mosley. Pac made Mosley quit. It's funny how people can't accept these facts.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

When did boxing fans turn into little fangirls?

Stop vicariously living through other people and stop obsessing over Floyd or Manny.

Fact is, JMM was the only one with the balls to fight the best; credit where credit is due. Real fans of boxing don't celebrate two fighters not fighting each other, what a retarded fanbase this forum houses.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

uraharakisuke said:


> When did boxing fans turn into little fangirls?
> 
> Stop vicariously living through other people and stop obsessing over Floyd or Manny.
> 
> Fact is, JMM was the only one with the balls to fight the best; credit where credit is due. Real fans of boxing don't celebrate two fighters not fighting each other, what a retarded fanbase* this forum houses.*


All forums are like this. 
It will be wonderful for hardcore fans if Floyd and Manny never existed.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

i for one like the arguing and think it's healthy. people will say that it would be better if Pacquiao/Mayweather were gone and then turn around and bitch about how "boxing is dying." Face it, these are the secret promoters of the sport and I wouldn't doubt that there are seeds from promotional entities that post in message boards like these to either 1) generate hype through discussion/controversy/argument or 2) gather public sentiment before making a decision


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes, I do. It was great being a Floyd fan then, as everyone hated him and loved Poochiao. Now the media narrative has turned after the 'nelo fight and Floyd is the Prince of Boxing. On the other hand, Poochiao has been exposed for his cherry-pickin' and weight-drainin' tactics. :verysad


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

megavolt said:


> i for one like the arguing and think it's healthy. people will say that it would be better if Pacquiao/Mayweather were gone and then turn around and bitch about how "boxing is dying." Face it, these are the secret promoters of the sport and I wouldn't doubt that there are seeds from promotional entities that post in message boards like these to either 1) generate hype through discussion/controversy/argument or 2) gather public sentiment before making a decision


I agree. Good post, though the arguing I think is mostly childish and misinformed; debating if fine but that seems to be reserved for the less popular fighters unfortunately.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Still Hoopin' said:


> Yes, I do. It was great being a Floyd fan then, as everyone hated him and loved Poochiao. Now the media narrative has turned after the 'nelo fight and Floyd is the Prince of Boxing. On the other hand, Poochiao has been exposed for his cherry-pickin' and weight-drainin' tactics. :verysad


Remember when Void was talking shit about Margarito and Margarito showed up and Void started stuttering....................


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Remember when Void was talking shit about Margarito and Margarito showed up and Void started stuttering....................


Remember when Roach refused to fight Shane - who had just beaten brickfisted Margarito - unless he could make 140, then Pacquiao fought Shane at 147 once he had lost to Mayweather...


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Still Hoopin' said:


> Remember when Roach refused to fight Shane - who had just beaten brickfisted Margarito - unless he could make 140, then Pacquiao fought Shane at 147 once he had lost to Mayweather...


and drew with Sergio Mora.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Still Hoopin' said:


> Remember when Roach refused to fight Shane - who had just beaten brickfisted Margarito - unless he could make 140, then Pacquiao fought Shane at 147 once he had lost to Mayweather...


Remember when Pacquaio destroyed Prime Cotto and Void went life and death against a Shot one???


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> and drew with Sergio Mora.


Mora is a feared fighter...............


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Remember when Pacquaio destroyed Prime Cotto and Void went life and death against a Shot one???


Remember when Margarito bludgeoned Cotto with bricks and then Manny drained him. And I don't think a bloody nose constitutes a "life and death" encounter. :smile


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Mora is a feared fighter...............


GGG don't want it with the Latin Snake!


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Still Hoopin' said:


> Remember when Margarito bludgeoned Cotto with bricks and then Manny drained him. And I don't think a bloody nose constitutes a "life and death" encounter. :smile


and Void went on to lose 5 rounds to a even WORST version of Cotto years later.......................explain that....


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> and Void went on to lose 5 rounds to a even WORST version of Cotto years later.......................explain that....


I had it 118-110 for Floyd, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

How many KOs has Manny notched since Floyd asked him to take the test and Manny said "no"? :audley


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Void fought Hatton and went life and death against a drunk Brit.. Pacquaio destroyed Hatton in 2 rounds. Void went life and death against shot Cotto.. Pac dominated that fight. Void went life and death against shot Oscar. Pac made Oscar quit. Void ducked Margarito.Pac blinded Margarito. Void was almost KTFO by shot Mosley. Pac made Mosley quit. It's funny how people can't accept these facts.


I can accept those facts but while Floyd almost got koed by shane, pac has already been koed by even lesser guys. I wouldn't say Floyd struggled with Hatton. Pac fought guys after their big paydays with Floyd and most of them underestimated Pac. Oscar did, Hatton did.

Floyd's style doesn't destroy but he gets the job done more than Pac thats for sure.

Floyd ducked Margo to fight Oscar who i think would've whooped Margos ass (the version Floyd fought). Floyd ducks one person and his fans can't hear the end of it. Meanwhile Pac can duck whoever he wants you wouldn't hear another word about it. That shit gets annoying.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hook! said:


> fucking idiots, the lot of em :rofl


Lance retired after Pac got slept :rofl


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> I can accept those facts but while Floyd almost got koed by shane, pac has already been koed by even lesser guys. I wouldn't say Floyd struggled with Hatton. Pac fought guys after their big paydays with Floyd and most of them underestimated Pac. Oscar did, Hatton did.
> 
> Floyd's style doesn't destroy but he gets the job done more than Pac thats for sure.
> 
> Floyd ducked Margo to fight Oscar who i think would've whooped Margos ass (the version Floyd fought). Floyd ducks one person and his fans can't hear the end of it. Meanwhile Pac can duck whoever he wants you wouldn't hear another word about it. That shit gets annoying.


Floyd Margo wouldn't have even happened in '07 due to Floyd ending his business with Arum at the end of '06 after the Judah fight.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Lance retired after Pac got slept :rofl


:rofl Lance was a homosexual eskimo.. That guy was harilous.. he had some absurd theories that was funny to read.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> :rofl Lance was a homosexual eskimo.. That guy was harilous.. he had some absurd theories that was funny to read.


He was such a weird dude just obsessed with Floyd fans. Floyd had a personal issues thread or something in the lounge and Lance had more posts than anyone :lol:


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I timed whenever that alaskan piece of shit LanceUppercut got on, everyday around 7 EST, he brought the other site down with his negativity and name calling. Honestly the biggest asshole of ESB. What a cocksucker he was.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Ive never hated this picture more....


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I timed whenever that alaskan piece of shit LanceUppercut got on, everyday around 7 EST, he brought the other site down with his negativity and name calling. Honestly the biggest asshole of ESB. What a cocksucker he was.


Can't believe we're both Native Americans :verysad


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Oh, I'm sorry. I didn't know Mayweather was the one that knocked-out Pacquiao. I could've sworn it was Marquez, and I could've sworn Mayweather was the one that was "scared for his health."


:lol::deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Ive never hated this picture more....


:rofl fuck Lance


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> 50-50 sounded more than fair. Manny was one of the biggest international stars at that point. It was just Floyd being scared for his health.


Manny was half a media creation, his PPV numbers never justified the split :yep @bald_head_slick


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Ive never hated this picture more....


LOL. His avy 4life! And the picture ain't even an uppercut.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Does Pugi post back on ESB still?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Does Pugi post back on ESB still?


no that ****** can now be found on boxing scene

he wouldn't have survived esb after JUAN clapped emmanuel

puga was emmanuel's voluntary bitch boy. dude would have taken a shit in the face for emmanuel


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> no that ****** can now be found on boxing scene
> 
> he wouldn't have survived esb after JUAN clapped emmanuel
> 
> puga was emmanuel's voluntary bitch boy. dude would have taken a shit in the face for emmanuel


Boom_Boom's ****** tranny ass also disappeared after his hero Manny got put to sleep.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Boom_Boom's ****** tranny ass also disappeared after his hero Manny got put to sleep.


BB was a tranny?

He was ok since he figured out my alts and never snitched


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> BB was a tranny?
> 
> He was ok since he figured out my alts and never snitched


You ever see those pics of (supposively) him posted on ESB back in the day???

Dude straight up looked like one. :lol:


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> no that ****** can now be found on boxing scene
> 
> he wouldn't have survived esb after JUAN clapped emmanuel
> 
> puga was emmanuel's voluntary bitch boy. dude would have taken a shit in the face for emmanuel


I just remember Pugi's style was to repeat the same thing over and over and if you didn't answer his question which most of the time made little sense he kept circling back to it demanding you give answer.

There was another one who a Pinoy living in Australia called Pejevean, I think he disapeared after KTFO6.
@bballchump11

Who was that guy who you found the photo of through his photobucket account that ended up being some old guy and he used always have some
corny phrase like "finito Floyd" and I'm sure he got you banned after you posted his photo and he never returned?


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You ever see those pics of (supposively) him posted on ESB back in the day???
> 
> Dude straight up looked like one. :lol:


:lol: Fucking pactards are hilarious. They would sned me pms to edit my post when i would say some crazy shit


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I just remember Pugi's style was to repeat the same thing over and over and if you didn't answer his question which most of the time made little sense he kept circling back to it demanding you give answer.
> 
> There was another one who a Pinoy living in Australia called Pejevean, I think he disapeared after KTFO6.
> 
> ...


Psychopath. BBall ran him out of esb


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He was such a weird dude just obsessed with Floyd fans. Floyd had a personal issues thread or something in the lounge and Lance had more posts than anyone :lol:


:lol: and the trip would be, he'd be bitchin' about people posting in there :lol: :rofl

Way back in the day, before the Rock'em Sock'em avy, he had this black and white Homer Simpson in like some Russian military clothes carrying a beer :lol:


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

Some ppl are still very much against Floyd Mayweather.. I resent that you just said that. To this day when a friend or a co worker tell me they have a sleeping problem. I suggest they watch Floyd Mayweather fight Baldomir.. I still claim Floyd to be the most over paid fighter in sports history. Etc..


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> I just remember Pugi's style was to repeat the same thing over and over and if you didn't answer his question which most of the time made little sense he kept circling back to it demanding you give answer.
> 
> There was another one who a Pinoy living in Australia called Pejevean, I think he disapeared after KTFO6.
> 
> ...


:rofl it was that motherflucker psychopath


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Still Hoopin' said:


> Remember when Roach refused to fight Shane - who had just beaten brickfisted Margarito - unless he could make 140, then Pacquiao fought Shane at 147 once he had lost to Mayweather...


:verysad


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl it was that motherflucker psychopath


:lol::yep:lol::smile
Nerdy looking motherfucker


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl it was that motherflucker psychopath


I got that photo saved to my computer too and use to make it my avatar at times on ESB and never got banned for it. And these are the types of dude who argue all day and debate boxing that they know nothing about. He owns the Internet Cafe that the Tards use.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I got that photo saved to my computer too and use to make it my avatar at times on ESB and never got banned for it. And these are the types of dude who argue all day and debate boxing that they know nothing about. He owns the Internet Cafe that the Tards use.


:lol: As Turbo said, must of been a few internet cafes that went bust after Dec '12. They'll be back though soon, not as strong as then but should the same people start clamoring for a Mayweather/Pac fight, they'll be coming out of the woodwork. I still remember all the funny idioms and cliches they would use day and day out that was just cringing to read "Floyd will kiss the canvas".


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl it was that motherflucker psychopath


I think he's back as programer


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> :lol::yep:lol::smile
> Nerdy looking motherfucker


:rofl I wish he'd come back. I want to clown on him more


MrJotatp4p said:


> I got that photo saved to my computer too and use to make it my avatar at times on ESB and never got banned for it. And these are the types of dude who argue all day and debate boxing that they know nothing about. He owns the Internet Cafe that the Tards use.


:lol: I remember that. I got pugi_ni_nana also


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl I wish he'd come back. I want to clown on him more
> :lol: I remember that. I got pugi_ni_nana also


:yep He could have taking a picture away from that dirty ass wall.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl I wish he'd come back. I want to clown on him more
> :lol: I remember that. I got pugi_ni_nana also


Wow! LMFAO!!! Good work!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> :yep He could have taking a picture away from that dirty ass wall.


:rofl


Pimp C said:


> Wow! LMFAO!!! Good work!


:lol: thanks. I wonder what pejevan looks like


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

The most annoying part of the Pacquiao/Mayweather wars was how Pacquiao was apparently fighting all comers and had an Iron clad resume while Mayweather was apparently a ducking cherrypicker yet they essentially fought the same opponents for a 4 year stretch, with Pacquiao having more filler such as Clottey coming off a loss and Margarito coming off a loss at a 150lb catchweight. Didn't understand it at all.


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

I have never used forums before Mayweather Pacquiao time. Between the almost fox news like reporting on ESB and Boxing news 24 and the epic threads on ESB forum i was hooked everyday. Now it's just a habit for me to visit forums everyday. I always liked boxing but it's something about those arguments and bicker that really made me a fanatic of boxing. I became a Fanatic in the truest since of the word.

Fanatic
_noun_

noun: *fanatic*; plural noun: *fanatics*
*1*. 
a person filled with excessive and single-minded zeal, esp. for an extreme religious or political cause.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl I wish he'd come back. I want to clown on him more
> :lol: I remember that. I got pugi_ni_nana also


:rofl

How the fuck do you find these? Too funny.



APOLLO said:


> I think he's back as programer


Nah that guy sounds too young, possible that it's Pejevan who never returned after being dumb enough to put down a 4 month ban bet against GenaroG.



Xizor1d said:


> I have never used forums before Mayweather Pacquiao time. Between the almost fox news like reporting on ESB and Boxing news 24 and the epic threads on ESB forum i was hooked everyday. Now it's just a habit for me to visit forums everyday. I always liked boxing but it's something about those arguments and bicker that really made me a fanatic of boxing. I became a Fanatic in the truest since of the word.
> 
> Fanatic
> _noun_
> ...


GOAT or GTFO.
acman


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

pejevan is back at esb under jakboxer


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't think there was ever a time when everyone was against Floyd... Floyd had the support of the black community as well as the JMM fans who hated Pac with equal passion.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> I don't think there was ever a time when everyone was against Floyd... Floyd had the support of the black community as well as the JMM fans who hated Pac with equal passion.


And me


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

pipe wrenched said:


> And me


:lol: .......... :yep .......... :huh .......... :-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> I don't think there was ever a time when everyone was against Floyd... Floyd had the support of the black community as well as the JMM fans who hated Pac with equal passion.


Who were you on esb?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Has anyone invited Pugi and Pejevan over here?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

no idef like forums better without pactards


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bandwagon muthafukkaz....lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Has anyone invited Pugi and Pejevan over here?


pugi still retards it out on Boxingscene and Pej is "Jak boxer"


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Lance Upper Cut was great......lmao.
This forum could become tier 1 in activity if we had a Lance Upper cut and a Vladimir23 group.
That's the ONLY reason ESB got so big.............people don't like to hear this but the only reason traffic was so heavy was because of guys like
Bailey and that Calzaghe shit group, the chin checkers, Pac-Tards, and Klittards.


Some of the Pac-Tards were pretty funny to begin with. 
The ORIGINAL Pacquaio fan train was the best created because at that time they weren't annoying.. they were just 'praying' for Manny to die on his shield against Oscar...................I think it started getting bad around late 2010.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lol it's funny that you guys bring this thread up, because if Floyd chooses Maidana, you're really not going to be missing 'those days' because I alone will feel like 'everyone'. 

I'm on a leash and it's up to Floyd if he wants me to be unleashed.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol it's funny that you guys bring this thread up, because if Floyd chooses Maidana, you're really not going to be missing 'those days' because I alone will feel like 'everyone'.
> 
> I'm on a leash and it's up to Floyd if he wants me to be unleashed.


No. Boxing is near and dear to my heart. I'm happy for Floyd's success but people telling me "Floyd is the best boxer I've ever watched"

Like really? How many boxers aside from Tyson and maybe Pacquiao have you ever watched? Now that it's "cool" to like May rubs me the wrong way


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No. Boxing is near and dear to my heart. I'm happy for Floyd's success but people telling me "Floyd is the best boxer I've ever watched"
> 
> Like really? How many boxers aside from Tyson and maybe Pacquiao have you ever watched? Now that it's "cool" to like May rubs me the wrong way


I'm happy for Floyd's success too, and he's H2H Top 10 (but my troll opinion can be highly critical of this position)

edit: lol I just got trolled


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I'm happy for Floyd's success too, and he's H2H Top 10 (but my troll opinion can be highly critical of this position)
> 
> edit: lol I just got trolled


Not trolling.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

turbotime said:


> No. Boxing is near and dear to my heart. I'm happy for Floyd's success but people telling me "Floyd is the best boxer I've ever watched"
> 
> Like really? How many boxers aside from Tyson and maybe Pacquiao have you ever watched? Now that it's "cool" to like May rubs me the wrong way


Very skilled boxer but his competition has very bad flaws

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Very skilled boxer but his competition has very bad flaws
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


No denying.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> :rofl
> 
> How the fuck do you find these? Too funny.
> 
> ...


:lol: psychopath used to post these same lameass emotions all the time and if you clicked on it, it brought you to his account on this website that had a picture of him on it and his name "Paul"

For Pugi, I just searched his username on google and found his photobucket :hey


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: psychopath used to post these same lameass emotions all the time and if you clicked on it, it brought you to his account on this website that had a picture of him on it and his name "Paul"
> 
> For Pugi, I just searched his username on google and found his photobucket :hey


Didn't you end up talking to Psychopaths daughter or some yards daughter and got her to send you nudes or some shit?


----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

I dont think anything has changed other than the Pactards significantly calming down. Mayweather is still the same arrogant person. Atg yes but i am pretty sure he is one of top 3 hated boxers boxers right up there with Broner.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Pac-Tards haven't 'calmed down. They just all moved to NSB.
NSB is the biggest site right now and it's very anti Floyd. There is a unspoken 'alliance' between Mexican Posters and Pacquaio fans to lay off each other and combine against Floyd fans.

NSB is pretty funny though, ESB dying to NSB is like BMW without Mercedes...................


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

The fuck is NSB?


----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

KO_VALEV said:


> The fuck is NSB?


This^ wtf is NSB?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

PJ. said:


> This^ wtf is NSB?


Non stop boxing on the boxing scene forum.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> The Pac-Tards haven't 'calmed down. They just all moved to NSB.
> NSB is the biggest site right now and it's very anti Floyd. There is a unspoken 'alliance' between Mexican Posters and Pacquaio fans to lay off each other and combine against Floyd fans.
> 
> NSB is pretty funny though, ESB dying to NSB is like BMW without Mercedes...................


LOL! Desperate fucks!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> post a photo of yourself to prove you're white rofl












ima white flomo!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn why was Serrgio banned!?!


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Damn why was Serrgio banned!?!


Sensitive posters complain about his nicknames, I think @Kissan snitched on his ass.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Smh


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Didn't you end up talking to Psychopaths daughter or some yards daughter and got her to send you nudes or some shit?


:lol: I got nudes from boxing_rn's sister, (well at least I told everybody that to piss him off :rofl)

but I did find pictures of Psychopath's daughter. I never got to troll him with it though because he stopped logging on


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Manny losing and Floyd fighting often enough and beating a legit guy like Canelo helped his status.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Who were you on esb?


KOValuev is OnePunchKo


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Sensitive posters complain about his nicknames, I think @Kissan snitched on his ass.


:huh
Didn't even know he was banned. 
Ya, his nicknames suck.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: I got nudes from boxing_rn's sister, (well at least I told everybody that to piss him off :rofl)
> 
> but I did find pictures of Psychopath's daughter. I never got to troll him with it though because he stopped logging on


Send them this way


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> Send them this way


I didn't actually get pics of his sister. But I told people I did and sent them naked pics of this girl from my phone in a PM saying it was her :lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Always thought this thread was nuts. If you are a fan of the fighter you wont care about the fighter's number of haters/fans.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Always thought this thread was nuts. If you are a fan of the fighter you wont care about the fighter's number of haters/fans.


Shush now.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Shush now.


nah im good


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I remember when people used to say he'll never be a big star because of his style. People are just hungry for a boxing star and will worship whoever is the #1 guy in the sport.


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah I hate people coming up to me and saying how much they like Mayweather. It's hipster to think it's cool now


Probably because Floyd hangs out with those 2 lady boy *******. Biebs and Lil Wayne..


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Slugger3000 said:


> Probably because Floyd hangs out with those 2 lady boy *******. Biebs and Lil Wayne..


Watch your mouth Slugz.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Slugger3000 (May 22, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Watch your mouth Slugz.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Oh I forgot.. You're a big Justin Fan. :yep


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't actually get pics of his sister. But I told people I did and sent them naked pics of this girl from my phone in a PM saying it was her :lol:


:rofl atsch you're ruthless B


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> :rofl atsch you're ruthless B


:lol: His ass stopped hooping on my nuts as much afterward too


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl it was that motherflucker psychopath





bballchump11 said:


> :rofl I wish he'd come back. I want to clown on him more
> :lol: I remember that. I got pugi_ni_nana also


:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> He was such a weird dude just obsessed with Floyd fans. Floyd had a personal issues thread or something in the lounge and Lance had more posts than anyone :lol:


Thousands


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> ima white flomo!


:lol:

Last Halloween, no? I'm way too uptight and cool [cunty] to ever dress up, put on face paint/make up, etc. 



Leftsmash said:


> Sensitive posters complain about his nicknames, I think @Kissan snitched on his ass.


They need to cut that shit out. Leon's custom names are etched into the forum banter on here and some are even legendary. More than makes up for the ones that fall flat, though I can see why mods don't think it looks good on thread titles and such. Leon is a very peculiar dude, you can't domesticate or 'rehabilitate' him to act a certain way.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Mushin said:


> I remember when people used to say he'll never be a big star because of his style. People are just hungry for a boxing star and will worship whoever is the #1 guy in the sport.


The fact is he's a star in spite of his style because of his off-ring persona and the impression he made in the DLH promotion not to mention the clinging on to that 0. But his style is not box office and Floyd is aware of that, which is why he is so damn scared to lose that 0


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Last Halloween, no? I'm way too uptight and cool [cunty] to ever dress up, put on face paint/make up, etc.
> 
> They need to cut that shit out. Leon's custom names are etched into the forum banter on here and some are even legendary. More than makes up for the ones that fall flat, though I can see why mods don't think it looks good on thread titles and such. Leon is a very peculiar dude, you can't domesticate or 'rehabilitate' him to act a certain way.


:lol: Yeah breh. I was so hyped about those contacts, then realized I'd never put them in before :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Yeah breh. I was so hyped about those contacts, then realized I'd never put them in before :lol:


Looked genuinely creepy though :good


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Last Halloween, no? I'm way too uptight and cool [cunty] to ever dress up, put on face paint/make up, etc.
> 
> They need to cut that shit out. Leon's custom names are etched into the forum banter on here and some are even legendary. More than makes up for the ones that fall flat, though I can see why mods don't think it looks good on thread titles and such. Leon is a very peculiar dude, you can't domesticate or 'rehabilitate' him to act a certain way.


Indeed they are etched, Leon(e) can not be tamed.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Looked genuinely creepy though :good


Your av :rofl :rofl I used that all the time on MSN


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Your av :rofl :rofl


A lot of people have responded this way :lol:



> I used that all the time on MSN


Yea, it's an old gem. I've been wanting to use it for a long time already.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> A lot of people have responded this way :lol:
> 
> Yea, it's an old gem. I've been wanting to use it for a long time already.


I got so many of HS girls nudes back in the day with MSN. Bless it!

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I got so many of HS girls nudes back in the day with MSN. Bless it!
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


MSN messenger was the shit back in the early 2000's for me. Txting and cell phone calls were very overcharged in NZ where I grew up so it was cheap option for most kids who still had dial up back then so if you were tryna pull you usually asked for their hotmail instead of a cell.


----------

